# stoeger 3000 chokes



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got a stoeger 3000 off of my buddy it came with 3 chokes 1 has 1 notch 1 has 3 notches and 1 has 4 notches no writing on them what are they


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Q: What do the notches on the choke mean?
A: ONE = Full; TWO = Improved Modified; THREE = Modified; FOUR = Improved Cylinder; FIVE = Cylinder.


----------

